# Strauss waltz question



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Being the time of year it is, I was listening to the Emperor Waltz this morning. I was a bit surprised that the whole first third wasn't a waltz at all but was in 4/4 time. This was later repeated, and it seemed to me that over half the piece certainly couldn't be waltzed to.

So what were the dancers supposed to do? Stand around impatiently looking at each other waiting for the waltz segment to come around again? Dance the Watusi* instead? Or were pieces like this simply intended for concerts, sans dancing? Anybody know?

*C'mon, I know you're old enough to remember that!


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I always assumed it was an introduction to get the dancers' attention and come out to the dance floor before the waltz kicks in. But I may be wrong 

But if I'm right the implied question is why is this waltz's intro into so lengthy. I assume it's because Strauss got carried away with material too good to not flesh out. But I may be wrong


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

In this case, the 4/4 section is repeated _between _the waltz segments, so it can't be only introduction...maybe for a short bathroom break?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I have played a goodly number of dance band charts and some of them do something similar. For example, if the piece is a *bossa nova*, there can be a middle section that is *swing*; same tempo but a completely different type of dancing is required.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Many of Strauss's waltzes have long introductions and codas. People listened and enjoyed them. The Strauss orchestra was more than a dance band. It gave concerts throughout Europe, playing the music of the Strauss family, opera overtures, and other entertaining fare. It even gave the first public performance of the prelude to _Tristan und Isolde._ I've always wondered how that went over with an audience expecting Offenbach or Suppe.


----------

